# New to me 04 AllRoad 2.7tt



## JammerJamming (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to pop in and say hi, and looking forward to being a part of the forum! Got some work ahead of me on the new car, as it is my first german and turbo car, and im really excited to finally have one! I'm sure there will be plenty of mods and tweaks to follow as I can never leave well enough alone, or not have a wrench in my hands!

James


----------



## leandre1 (Feb 26, 2004)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the Allroad community.


----------

